# Preseason thread



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The Mavs preseason will kick off against the Spurs tonight, time to get the board rollin' again. Do we need game threads for the preseason or save the mojo for the start of the regular season ?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

It is that time again, huh? 

Doesn't matter to me; I promise to be so uninformed that I can't say anything that makes any sense.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Yup.... the sperms come into town tonight.

Something tells me we won't see the starters for very long.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

What channel is it going to be on?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

HDNet
Direct TV – 95 or 96
Dish Network - 9465

I don't have HDTV, so I can't really tell you much.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Preseason opens with 88-67 win over Spurs

The initiation of Devin Harris as the full-time starting point guard began in Tuesday night’s 88-67 victory over San Antonio in the preseason opener at American Airlines Center.

Did we also get a glimpse of his backcourt mate?

Jerry Stackhouse opened along with Harris, reuniting a pairing that’s rather used to playing together. They’ve done so often off the bench and the possibility exists, though it’s probably slight, that it might become habit on the first team.

“Right now Stack is going to get those minutes there,” coach Avery Johnson said. “Once we get Eddie Jones healthy, we will take a look at him there.” 

Stress now. Eddie Jones and Devean George are out with injuries, and Trenton Hassell is still learning the system. Jason Terry could be the one or may be asked to fill a “Vinnie Johnson” role. Asked about possibly being Harris’ starting partner, Stackhouse almost pulled a spit-take with his energy drink. 

Harris and Stackhouse acknowledged the success they’ve had together in the past. Harris calls Stackhouse his No. 2 and Stackhouse talked about each knowing the other's tendencies.

Stackhouse added that the lineup with him and Harris, along with Dirk Nowitzki and Josh Howard, was among the best for the Mavs statistically last season. 

“Kind of weird that I’m in the best lineup and the worst,” Stackhouse said with a laugh.

What does that say about you? “It says nothing about me, but the guys around me,” he joked.

Primarily a sixth man during his first three years in Dallas, Stackhouse doesn’t have a preference when it comes to starting or coming off the bench. Whatever the role, he feels comfortable with his minutes in the mid-20s. 

Harris is feeling more comfortable with his role, even though the laundry list of responsibilities Johnson has for Harris seems daunting. Here’s just a sample: Quarterback the team, attack the basket, know when to pull back, know who’s not and who’s not, and manage the clock.

“He’ll have to go out there and run the ballclub,” Johnson said simply.

Beginning his fourth NBA season, Harris is ready for the job. He credits Johnson with helping him get there.

“Just the confidence he’s instilled in me to take more control of the team,” said Harris, who’s shuffled in and out of the starting lineup his first three years. “Giving me a little more freedom kind of gives me more confidence, coming out there feeling more comfortable and not worrying about the next mistake.”

Harris’ first outing of 2007-08 wasn’t without errors, but the bottom line read well. He played 16 minutes, scored eight points (3-6 shooting), had two assists and didn’t commit a turnover.

“I liked his flow tonight,” Johnson said. “It’s still early, but I liked his flow. He’s better this year in this game to start the season than he’s been in the last two year’s combined. I like that start. I’m pretty confident in what we’re doing and if he needs to get out of jam, that’s why I’m here to help him.”

Harris’ night was done by the end of the third quarter. Howard led Dallas with 18 points. Nowitzki added 13 points and eight rebounds. The Mavs shot 47 percent and outscored San Antonio 38-22 in the paint. Three Spurs, including Manu Ginobili, scored 14, though the team shot 31 percent.

“We played well tonight,” Harris said. “We got out on transition. Coach let me call a little bit more plays so I can get in the flow myself and see how the game is going. If we are shooting a lot of jump shots I know I have to call a play to get the ball in the paint. It is really about reading the situation.”

http://www.nba.com/mavericks/news/Mavscom_P1_100907.html

Boxscore


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I like that result :whistling:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

FWIW, I went to the game to watch Brandon Bass. I know what to expect out of the old guys, but the new addition exceeded my expectation in that one game.

He seems to be very raw, but he hustles. I suppose you can make a fair comparison between him and the rookie Noah in Chicago. We will certainly miss the 3-point shooting from the previous back-up PF's, like Cro and KVH, and I do see quite a bit of scenario to have Dirk at #5 and Bass at #4, or vice versa if the opponent has an undersized #5, ie. GSW.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Preseason Game #2* 
Dallas Mavericks (1-0) at Chicago Bulls (0-1) 
Friday, Oct. 12 • United Center • 7:30 pm 
TXA 21 • ESPN 103.3 FM • KFLC 1270 AM (Spanish) 

Mavericks probable starting lineup (preseason averages) 

F Dirk Nowitzki (13 ppg, 8 rpg) 
F Josh Howard (18 ppg, 4 rpg) 
C Gana Diop (2 ppg, 5 rpg) 
G Jerry Stackhouse (0 ppg, 1 rpg) 
G Devin Harris (8 ppg, 2 apg) 

*Injury report:* Erick Dampier (right shoulder surgery), Devean George (left foot stress reaction) and DJ Mbenga (right ACL surgery) are out. Eddie Jones (strained right hamstring) will dress. 
Last game: 88-67 victory over San Antonio. 
Next game: Saturday, Oct. 13, at Washington, 6 pm. 
All-time series (regular season): Chicago leads 27-26

*Connections:* Bulls swingman Adrian Griffin served two stints with Dallas, most recently as a part of the 2005-06 Western Conference championship team … Gana Diop participated in Basketball Without Borders in Africa will Bulls forward Luol Deng … Jerry Stackhouse and Bulls center Ben Wallace were teammates for two seasons with Detroit … Trenton Hassell was drafted in the second round by Chicago in 2001 and spent two seasons there. 

*Notable:* The Mavs have won 16 of the last 18 (regular season) against Chicago … The Bulls have scored over 100 just once in the last 17 games in the series … Jason Terry came off the bench against San Antonio. He started 80 of 81 games last season … Josh Howard scored eight of his 18 points against the Spurs in the first quarter. 

*Scouting the Bulls:* Rookie forward Joakim Noah from two-time national champ Florida has six points, four rebounds and four assists in his NBA preseason debut … Four scored in double figures in their loss to Milwaukee, led by 13 from Andres Nocioni. 

http://www.nba.com/mavericks/news/Mavscom_Notebook__101107.html

__________

I hope they keep the connections thing up during the season, always interesting to read who has been involved with either the Mavs or the opponent.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

That connections would be extremely long when dallas plays the warriors.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to edwardcyh again.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Mavs.com: Points emphasized more than 90-86 loss


Art Garcia | Mavs.com
Posted: Oct. 13, 2007


FAIRFAX, Va. – The lineup the Mavericks ran out for most of Saturday night seemed fitting for the environment. The Patriot Center on the campus of George Mason University has seen its share of good ball the last couple years.

Just not NBA ball.

The Mavs did their part in promoting the college vibe, right along with the school’s rock-heavy pep band. Dirk Nowitzki, Jason Terry and Jerry Stackhouse sat out, dimming the NBA star power. (The hometown fans did get Wizards stalwarts Gilbert Arenas, Antawn Jamison and Caron Butler.)

Instead, those in the auditorium were treated to heavy doses of JJ Barea, Brandon Bass, Moe Ager and Nick Fazekas on the Dallas side. That’s not to say the Mavs didn’t get a lot done in the 90-86 setback.

Avery Johnson went into to game wanted to emphasize certain points. Among those: Devin Harris quarterbacking the team, getting the ball to Gana Diop at certain spots and seeing Bass run the floor. Mission pretty much accomplished.

“I think we did that,” Diop said. “Devin is doing the job and Brandon played like the ‘Animal.’”

Harris had an efficient eight points (4-5 FGs) and five assists in 22 ½ minutes. Bass, starting in Nowitzki’s spot, nearly went double-double with 10 points and nine boards. The LSU product had an uneven stint the previous night at Chicago.

“He was better tonight. He wasn’t perfect,” Johnson said. “He was playing yesterday like he was trying to support the whole city of Baton Rouge.”

Diop continues to convert inside, finishing with 10 points and six rebounds. He was 7-of-10 from the floor on the two-game trip.

Ager led the Mavs with 19 points in 34 minutes off the bench. Eddie Jones saw his first preseason action, missing four of five shots in 14 ½ minutes. 

“Definitely rusty,” Jones said. “I think I’ll be better next game. Got to make those guys pay when they leave me open. Normally they tell guys not to leave me open.

“I’ve got to get back to practice and work on my jump shot and conditioning, and hopefully be ready Tuesday.”’

Johnson hopes to build Jones’ minutes deliberately, getting to 20-24 per game for the last two or three preseason games.

Terry will be back Tuesday, as the college barnstorming tour continues at New Mexico State against Sacramento. Johnson has yet to announced who will sit. Nowitzki and Stackhouse had started the first two games.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

haah thats why josh howard is the truth, he stands up for himself & his teammatess and he don't back down or take no *expletive deleted*

if you saw the game tonight vs. the kings, with brad miller & devin harris... could be a suspension coming said the announcer but i don't think its warranted.. miller had it coming for thhose rows... still thats what i like to see, thats what dallas needed more of in the playoffs, more physicallity, no offense to yall.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Hq0hR49nwCE"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Hq0hR49nwCE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

First of all, what was Miller thinking ? Devin didn't do anything, so I can understand Josh to be disgruntled after seeing that. I'm almost sure that he will get suspended for one or two games, but the same goes for Miller then.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I don't blame JHo a bit for doing what he did. If a suspension gets handed down, so be it.

Don't you guys think Devin was acting/flopping a bit? :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

BTW, they keep on talking about JHo "throwing a punch" on ESPN radio, but I don't see a punch....

I saw a two arm shove.....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I don't blame JHo a bit for doing what he did. If a suspension gets handed down, so be it.
> 
> Don't you guys think Devin was acting/flopping a bit? :biggrin:


He is already an All-Star actor, now he all he needs to do is show that All-Star ability on the basketball court at times.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

yeah harris totally sold it, but from j.ho's perspective he sees a C throw down his PG, maybe overreacted, but thats what i like to see from dude, hustlee haaaaaard

was no punch, just a two-hand throw, if josh howard gets suspended for stickin up for the smallest guy on the court, then miller should too.

it's not like anyone got hurt here, i would of smacked miller too, seeing him with cornrows..... smh


----------

